# Chicken babies



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Our Millie Fleur D'Uccle's started hatching...they have fuzzy feet and I'm in love!!!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Awwwww! Thank you for posting these beautiful pics! Isn't it a miracle to watch this process?


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Indeed it is


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

They are so cute! Nothing better then to see a Momma with her babies!


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Oooh so cute! Thank you for posting!
What a great mum she is! and love those fluffy little feet!


----------



## NCChickenChick (Jul 2, 2013)

Soooo sweet!! Love the boots!!


----------

